# Apostas Temperaturas (Jan2017) - Escolha de estações



## David sf (15 Jan 2017 às 10:47)

Boas,

Vamos lançar mais um concurso de apostas de temperaturas que deverá iniciar-se na próxima quinta-feira, dia 18 de janeiro. Para já pedimos a todos os membros que o desejem que procedam à escolha das estações meteorológicas a concurso, deixando mensagem neste tópico onde indiquem claramente a sua escolha.

Estarão a concurso 12 estações meteorológicas escolhidas da seguinte forma:


Os membros mais bem classificados no concurso anterior (6 e 7 de agosto de 2016), terão preferência de escolha. Deste modo, até amanhã, dia *16 de janeiro às 12:00*, apenas poderão escolher estações os 12 primeiros classificados desse concurso. Os restantes membros poderão *sugerir *a estação a escolher;
Se até ao final do prazo mencionado não tiverem sido escolhidas 12 estações, qualquer membro do fórum poderá participar, sendo que serão escolhidas as estações propostas por ordem cronológica.

Essas 12 estações meteorológicas poderão pertencer à rede do IPMA (desde que estejam hoje a debitar dados) ou ser amadoras, estas desde que possuam RS decente (radiation-shield) e tenham site próprio na Net onde indiquem os valores registados em tempo real e os valores extremos de temperatura com exactidão.

Pede-se assim a estes 12 membros que submetam as suas escolhas até às 12:00 de segunda-feira, 16 de janeiro. A partir dessa hora todos os restantes membros poderão escolher estações, se ainda houver essa possibilidade:

@rozzo 
@jonas_87 
@Dan 
@Jorge_scp 
@joralentejano 
@David sf 
@AnDré 
@Mr. Neves 
@Thomar 
@Joaopaulo 
@AndréFrade 
@fsl


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2017 às 10:54)

Sugiro a estação do IPMA de *Miranda do Douro* 

Ora pois claro


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jan 2017 às 10:56)

Snifa disse:


> Sugiro a estação do IPMA de Miranda do Douro
> 
> Ora pois claro


Essa tem de ser, podemos até ter recorde, quem sabe


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (15 Jan 2017 às 11:01)

Sugiro a estação do membro *WHORTAS *na Barosa, Leiria. Bons extremos. Tem site e está no WU.

Edit: Não reparei que se poderiam sugerir amadoras.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2017 às 11:04)

Escolho a estação de Seiça, Ourém.
Estação do wunderground com dados de qualidade. Sugiro a estação do cabo raso.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2017 às 11:04)

Escolho a estação de Dunas de Mira


----------



## rozzo (15 Jan 2017 às 11:44)

Sugiro a estação ipma da Guarda. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2017 às 11:50)

sugiro a estação IPMA de Coruche


----------



## tiaguh7 (15 Jan 2017 às 12:38)

Sugiro a estação de Carrazeda de Ansiães 

Enviado do meu E5823 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2017 às 13:00)

Sugiro Penhas Douradas e Foía


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2017 às 13:19)

Castro laboreiro weatherlink

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jan 2017 às 14:12)

David sf disse:


> Vamos lançar mais um concurso de apostas de temperaturas que deverá iniciar-se na próxima *quinta-feira, dia 18 de janeiro*


Só uma pequena correção. Quinta-feira é dia 19. 
Já agora, sugiro a estações do IPMA de *Amareleja *e *Praia da Rainha*.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2017 às 14:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Só uma pequena correção. Quinta-feira é dia 19.
> Já agora, sugiro a estações do IPMA de *Amareleja *e *Praia da Rainha*.



A estação de Amareleja está off, não consta no site do IPMA!


----------



## David sf (15 Jan 2017 às 14:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Só uma pequena correção. Quinta-feira é dia 19.



Desculpem, é quarta-feira, dia 18.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jan 2017 às 15:02)

MSantos disse:


> A estação de Amareleja está off, não consta no site do IPMA!


Ups! É pena, ainda ontem funcionava...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2017 às 16:01)

Para complicar a vida a todos... 
Chaves - Aeródromo. 
Se houver inversões poderá ser surpreendente!


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2017 às 16:20)

Boas...

Escolho as estações  *de Montalegre e a de Lamas de Mouro, P.Ribeiro...*


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2017 às 16:24)

Sugiro a estação de Aljezur (IPMA). Essa sim, valerá mais a pena do que a Fóia, se houver vento no alto esqueçam.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jan 2017 às 17:38)

joselamego disse:


> Boas...
> 
> Escolho as estações  *de Montalegre e a de Lamas de Mouro, P.Ribeiro...*



Até às 12h de amanhã só os membros mencionados no 1º post podem escolher as estações, sendo que só podem escolher *uma* estação.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2017 às 17:54)

Ninguém é radical para escolher um cabo?


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jan 2017 às 18:02)

Sugiro *Alvega*, IPMA.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2017 às 18:28)

Escolho a estação do IPMA - Almada, P. Rainha


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Jan 2017 às 20:35)

Escolho a estação do *IPMA- Aljezur*


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2017 às 21:05)

Mesmo contra as inversões acho que a da Torre-Serra da Estrela não vai dar hipótese  Torre-SE


----------



## Agreste (15 Jan 2017 às 21:08)

com o ponto de orvalho nos -10ºC em média, as estações vão ser quase todas siberianas... a geada vai bater bem, se é que não vai ser geada negra.


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2017 às 22:55)

Há algumas estações interessantes para este episódio. Para além das já escolhidas, Miranda e Carrazeda, também devem registar valores relativamente baixos as estações de Bragança, Penhas Douradas ou Lamas de Mouro. A ter de escolher uma fico com Bragança.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jan 2017 às 23:10)

Não posso escolher... mas acho que aqui a do Sítio das Fontes vai bater o seu record....


----------



## tiaguh7 (15 Jan 2017 às 23:23)

Atenção que nem Miranda nem Carrazeda foram escolhias ainda, apenas sugeridas, por isso faço o apelo, a quem pode escolher, que se lembre destas duas!
Já Mirandela é uma pena estar off...

Enviado do meu E5823 através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (15 Jan 2017 às 23:44)

Boa noite, bem haja por mais um concurso sempre divertido como este!
Então a minha sugestão vai para a estação do IPMA - praia da Rainha e Miranda do Douro!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2017 às 23:44)

Até ao momento a *escolha*  está assim:

Seiça (Wunderground)
Dunas de Mira
Guarda
Almada, Praia da Rainha
Aljezur
Bragança?


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2017 às 00:53)

Já que ainda não há nenhuma estação aqui pelo distrito de Viseu escolho a estação Davis Vue em Várzea da Serra. Tarouca (Wunderground) https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITAROUCA3#history. 

Eu só não sei é se vou conseguir participar porque esta semana vai ser algo atribulada para mim... eu para fazer uma aposta destas preciso ainda de algumas horas para a elaborar


----------



## Thomar (16 Jan 2017 às 07:48)

Bom dia! Para mim, a escolha vai ser óbvia, escolho a estação do IPMA Tomar-Valdonas.


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2017 às 07:54)

tiaguh7 disse:


> Atenção que nem Miranda nem Carrazeda foram escolhias ainda, apenas sugeridas, por isso faço o apelo, a quem pode escolher, que se lembre destas duas!
> Já Mirandela é uma pena estar off...
> 
> Enviado do meu E5823 através de Tapatalk



Então altero a minha escolha para Miranda do Douro.


----------



## David sf (16 Jan 2017 às 11:16)

Escolho* Cabo Carvoeiro*.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2017 às 11:22)

Escolho *Montalegre*


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2017 às 11:24)

Eu escolho a Torre.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2017 às 11:30)

Fica a faltar a escolha do membro @fsl .


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2017 às 12:00)

Escolho a EMA da rede do IPMA de *Portalegre*.


----------

